# Anybody wanna do a dive today?



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

It doesnt matter where or when, but would have to be a shore or springs dive. Give me a call if anyone else is off work today and wants to get in the water. 8503139821


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

:bump


----------



## tarah75 (Dec 12, 2007)

Are you up to it this weekend? Do you know of any spots?


----------

